# Where does it go ??



## thewoodpeddler (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,
Working on my ariens pro, getting ready for the winter. wanted to check the belts, etc for the winter and when i pulled off the bottom cover there was a spring on the bottom of the pan. I was hoping someone could tell me how to upload a image of it to the thread. It would make it easier to ID. It seems funny since its only a year old come this February. Thanks in advance for your time.....:blush:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

model number? pics?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

thewoodpeddler said:


> Hello,
> Working on my ariens pro, getting ready for the winter. wanted to check the belts, etc for the winter and when i pulled off the bottom cover there was a spring on the bottom of the pan. I was hoping someone could tell me how to upload a image of it to the thread. It would make it easier to ID. It seems funny since its only a year old come this February. Thanks in advance for your time.....:blush:


Click on the paper clip up above and follow the instructions for loading pics.
Also, provide mdl no. as well.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Guessing model 926040? The swing plate (thing the lower drive pulley is mounted to) has a shorter spring that attaches to the right front corner, and then to a notch on the frame. Brake spring? Either one of the idler pulley brackets loose? 

Model Search Results for ariens 926040 | PartsTree.com


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: I moved this to the Ariens section since it's more a specific question for an Ariens model. Please post the model and serial number.











To upload a photo simply download it to your computer. Below this box (the reply box at the bottom of this thred) hit the "Go Advanced" button and when that pops up scroll down to "Manage Attachments" and click that button. When it opens just navigate to where your photo is on your computer.


----------



## thewoodpeddler (Feb 23, 2014)

The mod.# is a 926040 and I hope this helps. Removed bucket to fix the bushing, reinstalled it and went to check if I needed to grease the rest. hope the picture helps. thank you all for the quick replies...


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you have this spring in place for the swing plate?


----------



## thewoodpeddler (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry about that.... the serial # is 039720


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you take the belt cover off and look for the spring in picture above?
I was just thinking, if it's not there, you may have no reference for where it should be.
On the schematic above, the spring attaches to the swing plate very near where call out #35 (the actual number "35", not where it points to) is on the schematic, and then links to the tractor frame in a notch. If you locate call out #40 and continue that little bolt picture in a line LEFT to the tractor body in the schematic, that's the notch.


----------



## thewoodpeddler (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks jtclays for the info. I guess I have to remove the bucket again to get a good look. 
Funny thing is, everything appears to work the right way when using the handles. It returns to the correct position when released. (either handle) So again thank-you and will keep you updated when I can remove bucket.


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, I think your problem is the spring that retain the traction idler spring. A common problem with the ariens 2010-2014.
Ariens posted a service bulletin on the issue in 2012 available at http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/b-2095.pdf so Ariens is well aware of the issue.


Ariens Company has released a new traction idler spring for all 921-series Sno-Thro models.
If the traction idler spring (p/n 08316400 or 08300528) fails on any 921-series Sno-Thro models please 
replace with a new idler spring (p/n 08300538). 
Parts manuals show the traction idler spring as p/n 08316400 which was later replaced by 08300528. Both 
of these part numbers are now replaced by 08300538.
It is not necessary to replace the spring unless a failure occurs.
NOTE: 
Part number 08316400 cannot be obsoleted in the Ariens systems due to the part number being 
used on other Ariens products.
For each unit requiring warranty service Dealers will be reimbursed 0.25 hours of labor at their standard 
shop labor rates.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ariens Snowblower Spring 08300019 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com
This is the spring in the diagram call out #32. Ariens 08300019.
It is the swing plate return spring, you should see it when removing the belt cover on the corner of the tractor body running to the swing plate on the opposite side of the idler pulleys (left side if you are in the operator position). If it fell into the belly pan, you will NOT see it hooked to the swing plate and tractor corner.
Here's a picture


----------



## thewoodpeddler (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

Well guys I got it fixed. Thanks to Mary Lyn and customer service(Tyler) I believe. They sent me the pictures I needed to fix it. will upload them. Spring went to top of swing gate then to frame, to pull it out toward the front. I would like to thank everyone for their quick replies and help.


----------



## thewoodpeddler (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks to you jtclays. your picture was the same but i couldn't tell where that was. Thank-you for your quick reply ......


----------

